# Breed identification



## Melissa N. (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,

This young bird was found about 3 weeks ago in Howell, MI, near
Pinckney, MI. I placed an ad in the local paper, with no response.
Not the best photo, and the pigeon has white feathered feet.
Thank you.

Melissa N.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a WOET


----------



## Melissa N. (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you. I'll have to brush up on pigeon breeds. Have tried looking up without much luck. We had tumblers years ago.

Melissa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping him.

Does he have an ID band on his leg/s?*


----------



## Melissa N. (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no band. I'd like to find a home for this bird. is healthy and fairly docile.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Melissa N. said:


> There is no band. I'd like to find a home for this bird. is healthy and fairly docile.


*You can post in our adoption forum. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/ *


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Beautiful bird! I don't know the first thing about the fancy breeds, but he's a looker  

I imagine you'll find a home for him/her easily.


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

it looks like a macedonian Donek to me


----------



## Melissa N. (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for you're replies. Does anyone know how to direct me to pigeon fanciers in my area? I have looked a bit on the internet, but so far no luck. I live in southeastern Michigan.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

it looks like a diver typ pigeon i live in detroit i used to own doneks that look simler and the get muffs or it could be a mix


----------



## Melissa N. (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you Hasseian. I'll try to get some better photos.

Melissa


----------

